# Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg



## Wedaufischer (21. Juni 2005)

Da immer wieder Fragen gestellt werden, was so gebraucht wird, möchte ich mal hier den Anfang mit einigen Quellen machen, wo man/Frau sich über die benötigten Angelpapiere etc. informieren kann.

Es wäre toll, wenn diese Liste auch von den „Luxemburgern“ mit Leben gefüllt und weitergeführt wird.
Bitte nur Links zu Verbänden/Organisationen einfügen. Keine gewerblichen Links!

Fischereivorschriften Luxemburgs http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/luxemburg.htm (deutsch)

Fischereivorschriften Grenzgewässer mit Deutschland http://webplaza.pt.lu/public/cstrotz/grenzgewaesser.htm (deutsch)

F.L.P.S.Fédération Luxembourgoise des Pêcheurs Sportifs http://www.flps.lu/index.html (deutsch)

F.L.P.S Formulare und Reglemente http://www.flps.lu/sekretariat.htm (deutsch, französisch, englisch)

Danke für eure Mithilfe #6


----------



## corsa peter (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hoi erst mal bin aus trier liegt dierekt neben luxenburg und ich kann sagen mann kann schön dort angeln es gibt dort an der wasserbilligerbrück eine informations büro für touristen und dort kann mann denn grenzgewässerungsschein kaufen der für 1 jahr geht ohne fischerprüfung und so einfach 15 euro bezahlen undschon kann mann im grenzgebiet luxenburg angeln in der mosel sauer our und stausee vianden .
mfg peter


----------



## esox82 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,
hier sind noch ein Paar Infos zum Angeln in Luxemburg:

Forellenweier: http://www.edituspro.lu/luxweb/ap/n...FR&idLoc=0&sessionKey=gqtrRtfKJI_miDmAWPqWtxI

Angelverein aus der Hauptstadt für Infos:
http://kirchberg.neumann.lu/

Fischereivorschriften:
http://webplaza.pt.lu/cstrotz/luxemburg.htm

http://www.ont.lu/spor-de-10-81.html

Bei Fragen helfe ich gerne!


Angler sterben nicht,die riechen nur so!


----------



## Max85 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,

würde gerne am Montag nach Luxemburg zum Angeln fahren. Würde mir dann den Schein für Binnengewässer in Grevenmacher kaufen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo es gute angelplätze gibt und was ich noch beachten müsste?

Kann man am 30. April noch auf Karpfen und Barben angeln?


----------



## Vince (29. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Binnengewässer ??? Du meinst wohl Grenzgewässer ;-) Aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen, die Grenzgewässer sind noch bis 15.Juni gesperrt (jährliche Schonzeit, jeglicher Fischfang verboten).


----------



## Max85 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ja schon, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe kann man da auch am Stausee Esch/Sauer auf Forellen, Brasse und Aale angeln.

Und dafür braucht man da ein Schein füs Binnengewässer.

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## esox82 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,
der Stausee fällt unter die Binnengewässervorschriften, welche ich dir hier poste und hier als pdf-format zum rausdrucken poste,
mfg Andy


----------



## Pilkjoe (7. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Also wie is das jetzt...brauch ich nen Angelschein oder nicht? 
Ich würd da nämlich auch gern hin kann meinen Schein aber erst nächstes Jahr machen


----------



## esox82 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

nein,den fischereischein brauchs du nicht,nur eine erlaubniskarte fürs gewässer,an dem du angeln möchtest
mfg Andy


----------



## AL3X (7. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

noch nicht aber wird sich bald ändern denke ich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Jupp, Gott sei dank...aber dann müssten sie auch mal kontrollieren...


----------



## AL3X (8. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

soll die nächsten jahr auch in luxemburg pflicht werden wegen den schwänen und so habe da so ein bericht gelesen


----------



## esox82 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

mein verein macht sich stark dafür,dass der schein hier endlich eingeführt wird,damit die natur endlich mal respektiert wird und nur leute angeln dürfen,die ein tier respektieren und so damit umgehen!


----------



## flubberfish (6. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hallo,

also is kein deutscher angelschein notwendig um in luxemburg einen erlaubnisschein kaufen zu können...

oder hab ich da jetz was falsch verstanden oder überlesen? 

ich seh nämlich nicht ein, das ich in deutschland für teuer geld und viel zeit nen schein machen muss.... das kann ich mir leider nicht leisten...

vielen dank für die infos...

bis dann und petriheil


----------



## esox82 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hallo flubberfish und willkommen im board!
nein,den deutschen schein brauchst du nicht.
einfach zum tourist-info in wasserbillig gehen und erlaubnisschein kaufen.
15€/jahr , 10€/monat


----------



## flubberfish (7. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ei dat is jo mol klasse... luxemburg is echt ein klasse land...

vielen dank fürdie info


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Frag mich was daran klasse ist#c|kopfkrat Naja der Fischereischein ist ja schon in Planung|supergri 

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

und wird auch durchgezogen!


----------



## flubberfish (8. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

warum das klasse is? weil man bei uns für nen haufen geld nen schein in einem verein (der ja auch wieder geld und zeit kostet) machen muss und in luxemburg eben nicht...

ist doch ne feine sache für leute mit wenig zeit und geld...

ich weiss dass das sich jetz nach verkapptem schwarzangler anhört, aber ich hab einfach keine zeit um mich 40 stunden in nen lehrgang zu setzen und ne lizenz zu machen.... hab nen job ( rettungsdienst), der mich mind. 50 stunden in der woche + ab und zu wochenende beansprucht. 
bin auch erst vor nem knappen jahr aufs angeln als ausgleich und kleines hobby gestoßen und würde eben jetz mal gerne selber angeln gehen, ohne immer ne anstandsdame mit schein neben mir sitzen zu haben.... das nur zur erklärung, m nicht als tierquäler oder sonstiges abgestempelt zu werden.

danke


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



flubberfish schrieb:


> warum das klasse is? weil man bei uns für nen haufen geld nen schein in einem verein (der ja auch wieder geld und zeit kostet) machen muss und in luxemburg eben nicht...
> 
> ist doch ne feine sache für leute mit wenig zeit und geld...
> 
> ...


 
1) Seit wann muss man in einem Verein sein, um in Deutschland zu fischen???

2) Lern zuhause und gehe, dann zur Prüfung....

3) Meinste warum der Fischbestand und die Wasserqualität hier sehr viel schlechter als die in Deutschland

4) Wenn jemanden was am angeln liegt würde er auch die Zeit bzw. das Geld finden den Schein zu machen

5) Ich bin froh das der Schein hier bald kommt und hier halt nicht jeder einfach so fischen gehen kann

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> 1) Seit wann muss man in einem Verein sein, um in Deutschland zu fischen???
> 
> 2) Lern zuhause und gehe, dann zur Prüfung....
> 
> ...


 




dito!


----------



## Desperados (16. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Also zum Thema Fischereischein kann ich nur sagen "Riesenquatsch"
Das ist wirklich das Letzte was wir brauchen.
An unseren ganzen Gewässeren sind so viele Schwarzangler unterwegs die Interessiert auch ein Fischereischein nicht. Die haben noch nicht mal nen normalen Gewässerschein. Besser wären mehr Kontrollen. In den ganzen Jahren wo ich jetzt an unseren Gewässern fische wurde ich noch nie aber wierklich noch NIE kontrolliert.
Da wär mal besser drin Investiert als in einen Fischereischein aber dafür müssten unsere Behörden ja noch Geld einsetzen als das sie eine weiter Geldeinnahmequelle hätten.
Womit schon viel gemacht wäre das währe wenn jeder Angler unerfahrenern Anglern am Gewässer unter die Arme greifen würde. Da würden Sie viel mehr lernen als bei einem blöden Fischereischein. Beispiel, war heute in Remerschen am Baggerweiher und da saßen 4 Jugendliche NICHTANGLER am Ufer und bewarfen aus Spass die Schwäne und Enten mit Steinen. Das hat die mindestens 15 danebend sitzenden Badegäste gar nicht interessiert. Die Kinder eines Anglers hätten das mit sicherheit nicht getan. Da hab ich die 4 halt gestört, da wurde ich noch blöd von ihren Eltern angeglotzt. (Die übrigens beim verlassen des Sees ihren Müll einfach haben liegen lassen, trotz massenhaft herumstehender Mülleimer) was hilft da ein Fischerischein ?? Was hilft ein Fischereischein wenn ein Jugendlicher Fischereischeininhaber keinen Fisch rischtig lösen kann und das Tier und sich selbst beinahe erhängt. Das einzige was da hilft ist das es sich immer mehr Angler zur Plicht machen, wenn sie so etwas sehen hinzugehen und ihm zu zeigen wie es gemacht wird. Was mir auffällt, zb. hier im board kriegt jeder geholfen und wird überschwemmt mit Tipps und Tricks aber sobald sich 2 sich unbekannte Angler am Wasser begegnen herrscht sofort Geheimniskrämerei und anstatt das Geholfen wird gibts höchsten ein Kopfschütteln. Wenn ich jeden Jungangler den ich noch nicht mal mit Namen kennen aufzählen müsste ,dem ich am Wasser schon geholfen hab und dafür teilweise selbst aufs Angeln verzichtet habe und mich einfach neben ihn gesetzt und ihm Ratschläge gegeben hab aufzählen müsste dann würd ich heute nicht mehr fertig werden. Ich kann nur sagen ,Wenn alle Angler sich gegenseitig helfen würden bräuchte man keinen Fischereischein. Und zu guter letzt, ich hab schon soviele Deutsche Angler gesehn die nen Fischereischein haben und trotzdem keine ahnung hatten das ich mich manchmal gefragt habe ob sie ihren schein bei Aldi gekauft haben. Und ausserdem haben wir eh schon einen riesen mangel an Junganglern in Luxemburg und eine zusätzliche Prüfung würde das sicher nicht zum Positiven hin verbessern.
Mfg Desperados
SAY NO TO THE FISCHEREISCHEIN


----------



## esox82 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

da kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen,desperados!oder nur teilweise!
natürlich müssen viel mehr kontrollen durchgeführt werden,das versteht sich von alleine!
genau so wie die strafen höher ausfallen müssen!
kontrolliert wurde ich in den letzten 18 jahren nur einmal!das erklärt ja vieles!
deswegen setzen wir uns ja dafür ein,dass mitglieder eines vereins und inhaber eines durch eine prüfung erworbenen scheins,die möglichkeit hat,die prüfung als fischereiaufsehers zu machen!
so können dann diese personen selbst angler überprüfen,so wie es in deutschland auch der fall ist.
ein geldeinnahmequelle für den staat ist der erlaubnisschein nicht,die einnahmen fliessen in die kassen des luxemburger sportfischereiverbandes,kurz F.L.P.S.,welche dieses geld benutzen,um brutfische in der mosel und sauer einzuführen.ohne die F.L.P.S. gäbe es schon lange keine fische mehr in unseren gewässern!
meiner meinung nach erwirb man sehr viel wissen über den umgang mit dem fisch wärend des erwerbes des scheins,viel mehr als die angler die man hier an unseren gewässern angeln,je haben werden!
das mit der geheimniskrämerei stimmt so auch nicht,als beispeil siehe die user im "angeln in luxemburg" thread.am anfang haben wir uns auch nur tipps übers board gegeben,danach hatten wir ein treffen,und da war aber nix mit geheimniskrämerei,sondern eher im gegenteil,auch dort wurde einander geholfen.
natürlich gibt es "angler" bei uns,die einem niemals helfen würden,aber es sind auch diese "angler",die sich nicht an die erlaubten mindestmaße halten,fische reißen und mehr als die erlaubte anzahl an fischen mit nach hause nehmen.
durch die einfuhr einer prüfung werden solchen leuten hürden in den weg gelegt.
die prüfung schreckt sicherlich keinen ab,der wirklich das angeln und den naturschutz mag und unterstützt.ein beispiel hierfür ist wiederum deutschland,da gibt es sicherlich keinen mangel an jugendlichen anglern,obwohl dort prüfungspflicht herrscht.
Aber der durch eine prüfung erworbene schein macht nur dann sinn,wenn es genügend kontrollen gibt,und das ganze kann erst auch dann funktionnieren,wenn endlich kläranlagen eingeführt werden,doch es ist einfacher alle 2 jahre eine strafe aus brüssel zu zahlen,da wir die unsaubersten gewässer in ganz europa haben!!!!!, als den bau von kläranlagen zu organisieren...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

#r|stolz:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ja also das mit den kläranlagen stimmt absolut, also ich wäre gerne bereit mehr für meinen erlaubnisschein zu zahlen wenn das geld für die säuberung unserer gewässer und zum bau von kläranlagen verwendet werden würde.
Ich finde es müssten auch öfter so aktionen wie "Propper Uwänner" geben. Ich find da könnte man hier auch mal ne Aktion starten nee ?? Was auch ne Idee wäre, einfach mal an viel befischten stellen, wie zum beispiel auf der "spatz" in wasserbillig Ein Schild hin zu stellen mit den wichtigsten regelungen. Allein so ein Schild kann sehr abschreckend sein da da gleich das Argument "das wusste ich nicht" respektiv "oh je ne savais pas " oder " ich nix verstehn " wegfällt !!!!! Ich find das bringt mehr als ein fischereischein. besonders da es sich mit den kontrollen hier nie bessern wird. Auch Interessant wäre Seminare für Jugendliche zu unternehmen, z.b hier in Luxemburg, wenn man ein paar worte mit dem remerschener big boss reden würde der würde uns doch bestimmt einen erlass für den tagesschein geben und hier würden sich doch bestimmt ein paar gute angler finden lassen die dort teilnehmen würden und sich bereiterklären würden umsonst ihr wissen an jugendliche weiterzugäben. da könnte mit der zeit etwas richtig grosses draus werden. ich wäre gerne bereit soetwas mit auf die beine zu stellen.


----------



## esox82 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> ja also das mit den kläranlagen stimmt absolut, also ich wäre gerne bereit mehr für meinen erlaubnisschein zu zahlen wenn das geld für die säuberung unserer gewässer und zum bau von kläranlagen verwendet werden würde.
> Ich finde es müssten auch öfter so aktionen wie "Propper Uwänner" geben. Ich find da könnte man hier auch mal ne Aktion starten nee ?? Was auch ne Idee wäre, einfach mal an viel befischten stellen, wie zum beispiel auf der "spatz" in wasserbillig Ein Schild hin zu stellen mit den wichtigsten regelungen. Allein so ein Schild kann sehr abschreckend sein da da gleich das Argument "das wusste ich nicht" respektiv "oh je ne savais pas " oder " ich nix verstehn " wegfällt !!!!! Ich find das bringt mehr als ein fischereischein. besonders da es sich mit den kontrollen hier nie bessern wird. Auch Interessant wäre Seminare für Jugendliche zu unternehmen, z.b hier in Luxemburg, wenn man ein paar worte mit dem remerschener big boss reden würde der würde uns doch bestimmt einen erlass für den tagesschein geben und hier würden sich doch bestimmt ein paar gute angler finden lassen die dort teilnehmen würden und sich bereiterklären würden umsonst ihr wissen an jugendliche weiterzugäben. da könnte mit der zeit etwas richtig grosses draus werden. ich wäre gerne bereit soetwas mit auf die beine zu stellen.


 

dem stimme ich vollkommen zu!
ich wäre auch bereit,bei solchen seminaren teil zu nehmen.
die ausreden: "ech woost daat net","ich nix verstehn" und "je ne savais pas" würden nicht mehr gelten,da man die ganzen reglemente,gebote und verbote während der kurse mitgeteilt bekäme,also MUSS man das wissen,da gibt es keine entschuldigungen!
da kommen wir jedoch wieder zu dem thema: KONTROLLE!
denn *Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht!*


----------



## ossi316ti (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier sind noch ein Paar Infos zum Angeln in Luxemburg:
> 
> Forellenweier: http://www.edituspro.lu/luxweb/ap/n...FR&idLoc=0&sessionKey=gqtrRtfKJI_miDmAWPqWtxI
> ...


 
Hallo esox82

Du hast geschrieben das man sich mit Fragen bezüglich Luxemburg an dich wenden kann. Das war ein echt beschissenes jahr für mich, ich hatte noch nie eine so schlecht Fangquote wie dieses jahr und brauche mal wieder ein Erfolg... Naja lange rede kurzer Sinn ich wollte fragen ob du mir noch ein paar informationen zu den von dir angegebenen Forellenteichen geben kannst.Wann sind sie geöffnet? , Wie läuft das mit der Angelerlaubnis usw.Ich interessiere mich für den in Olingen. Ach und ich finde es echt gut das du dich so sehr für eure heimische natur einsetzt... (angelschein statt Tageskarte) 
mfg Ossi316ti


----------



## esox82 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

@ossi:

Hallo
Also hier mal ein Link,mit den genaueren Infos für den Weiher in Olingen:
http://at.luxweb.com/luxweb/AT/fr/19526-600-Etangs_de_Olingen_Olingen.html

Ich war nur einmal da,kann mich nicht mehr an die Öffnungszeiten erinnern,aber ich denke,der müsste jetzt schon auf sein,wahrscheinlich von 7-18Uhr.
Um ehrlich zu sein, der Weiher in Olingen ist einfach nur Schei.e!!!!
Das Personal ist sehr unfreundlich, und alles,was fängt ist verboten!
Wenn ich dir einen anderen Weiher empfehlen könnte,dann der in Clemency (Küntzig).
Der hat auch von 7 bis 18 uhr geöffnet,aber man kann schon um 6 da sein und anfangen zu angeln.Ausserdem hat er eine Stelle mit fliessendem Wasser,wo du die Fische ausnehmen und säubern kannst und warmes Mittagessen gibt es bei ihm auch!Sowas gibt es in Olingen nicht.
http://at.luxweb.com/luxweb/AT/fr/26631-149-Etangs_de_Clemency_Clemency.html
Bei dem kannst du auch anrufen, um Fragen zu stellen oder einen Weiher zu reservieren!
Ich hoffe,ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Dito Ich glaube Olingen hat erst wieder im Frühjahr geöffnet

mfg Flo


----------



## esox82 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

@ossi:
du kannst mir ja noch ne PN schicken,falls du weitere Fragen hast


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen bin heute hier gelandet,und lese nichts von Echternacherbrück....
Wollte am Montag, nächste woche hin mit nem Kumpel und würde gern auf wels mal probieren kann mir da jmd.nen Hotspot nennen.
Dann noch ein paar fragen???

1.Wieviele ruten sind gestatet
2.Wo bekomme ich den schein wenn ich in der nähe von Ecternacherbrück angeln will
3.Kennt sich da jmd.aus und was fängt man da?


MfG Alex


----------



## esox82 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo Alex,
da Echternach an der Grenzsauer liegt, gelten dort diese Vorschriften !
Siehe auch hier
Ruten sind nur eine pro Scheininhaber erlaubt.
Den Schein bekommt ihr in Wasserbillig an der Brücke im Touristenbüro
mfg Andy


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hey Andy,gehst du auch schonmal an diese strecke  und wie sieht es mit fisch aus?


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Danke für die rasche antwort.


----------



## esox82 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Nein,ich gehe nicht so oft dahin, da die Mosel für mich am nächsten ist, deswegen kann ich dir auch keine Infos über Hotspots usw. geben.
mfg Andy


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

okay vielleicht sdchaff ich auch dahin.muss mal schauen was der kollege sagt.


----------



## David_Echternach (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo erstmal, schönes Forum habt ihr hier 


esox82 schrieb:


> [...]Den Schein bekommt ihr in Wasserbillig an der Brücke im Touristenbüro [...]



 Soweit brauchst du aber nicht zu fahren wenn du von Echternacherbrück aus "startest". Einfach in Echternach im Gemeindehaus im "Bureau de la population" den Schein erwerben.    

Hotspots kann ich dir leider nicht nennen, da ich schon längere Zeit nicht mehr an der Sauer angeln war. Werde das aber wohl diesen Sommer nachholen.  

Freunde von mir haben die Stelle an der alten Römerbrücke beschworen (deutsche Seite). Hinter dem Wirtshaus Liborius. Aber das ist auch nur Hörensagen.  

mfg David


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Danke.
Weißt du denn was man da so fängt?
Will ja nicht meine komplette angelausrüstung mitholen.

MfG Alex


----------



## esox82 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

man soll dort gut mit der fliege aber auch mit spinner usw auf bafo angeln können.kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, da ich nie dort hinfahre


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hmm hätte eher lust auf welse....mal schauen was es in den anderen beiträgen zu finden gibt..aber trotzdem danke.

MfG Alex


----------



## esox82 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

dann würde ich an deiner stelle eher nach remich gehen. da konnte ich beim spazierengehen welse beim rauben zusehen!


----------



## Karpfen-Jonny (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hi esox 82...da ich in wasserbillig nixcht so erfolgreich war habe ich mir noch eine woche urlaub verschafft und mir jetzt remich auf der karte ins auge gefasst....auf welcher seite hast du es beobachten können?
Wie sieht es da mit zelten am wasser aus?
MfG Alex


----------



## esox82 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Zelten ist, ausser auf dem gebührenpflichtigen Campingplatz verboten, das Nachtangeln ebenfalls


----------



## Gusti (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo, habe mir eine Jahreskarte für das Grenzgewässer besorgt. Bin als Kind dort oft mit meinem Vater angeln gewesen. Habe aber seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr geangelt und möchte jetzt wieder gerne damit anfangen. 
Welches Angelgerät könnt ihr mir empfehlen für Mosel und Sauer. Möchte gerne kleinere Fische wie Rotfeder, Rotauge, etc. fangen, aber auch Raubfische. 
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.#h


----------



## esox82 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo Gusti,
vielleicht kann ein Mod unsere beiden Beiträge in den "angeln in Lux."-Thread verschieben, damit der Thread hier nur Infos über Luxemburg hat.
Zu der Frage: Willst du auf Weissfische stippen? Also mit Kopfrute ohne Rolle? Willst du auf Raubfische spinnern oder ansitzen? Sollen beide Angelarten mit einer Rute und Rolle ausgeführt werden? Was möchtest du ausgeben?
mfg Andy


----------



## Gusti (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo Andy,

Erst mal vielen Dank dass Du mir behilflich sein möchtest. Das finde ich super. Also was die Ausgaben betrifft so dachte ich an etwa 200 Eur für den Anfang. Ja, ich hatte an stippen gedacht was die Weissfische betrifft, oder bist Du da anderer Meinung.  Was würdest Du mir denn für die Raubfische vorschlagen, spinnern oder ansitzen? Ich dachte an 2 Angeln, eine für die Weissfische und die andere für Raubfische. Nochmals danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## esox82 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Dafür ist das Board ja da 
Zum Stippen würde ich dir dann eine +/-9m Rute vorschlagen, wenn du nur damit Stippen möchtest.
Für die Raubfische,also Barsch,Rapfen,Zander und Hecht würde ich eine 2,7m Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 60 oder sogar 80gr vorschlagen mit passender 4000er Rolle. Dies Kombo könntest du zum Spinnern benutzen, aber auch zum Ansitzen "missbrauchen".
Möchtest du hier in Lux in einem Laden kaufen oder online?
mfg Andy


----------



## Gusti (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ich hatte an dieses Geschäft in Bettembourg (Fishingword) gedacht, bin da schon öfters vorbei gefahren, war aber noch nicht drin oder würdest Du online kaufen. Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja etwas empfehlen, wäre toll.|bla:


----------



## Desperados (28. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

zu fishingworld kannste ruhig hin. online ist auch gut aber erst wenn man weiss was man will.


----------



## esox82 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ich schliesse mich desperados meinung an!
am besten, du fährst zu fishingworld,erklärst ihm,was du angeln möchtest und wieviel du ausgeben willst,dann stellt er dir schon was zusammen.SPRO und Balzer sowie DAM sind Marken, nach denen du ausschau halten kannst,denn die haben ruten in deiner preisklasse und fishingworld vertreibt die auch.
mfg Andy


----------



## TPHMAurer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Guten Tag,

ich will mit meinem Cousin am Wochenende nach Luxemburg an die Mosel oder Sauer angeln gehn. Bisher waren wir noch nicht dort gewesen. Über die Vorschriften habe ich mich schon hier im Thread informiert. Wir besitzen beide noch keinen Angelschein, sind ihn aber am machen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine gute Stelle oder kann jemand einen Fluss empfehlen?


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo und willkommen on Board!
Worauf möchtet ihr denn angeln gehen? Möchtet ihr lieber spinnern oder Ansitzen?
mfg Andy


----------



## TPHMAurer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Was wir fangen würde wäre für den Anfang erstmal egal. bisher haben wir nur forellen an nem weiher gefangen. bin leider erst seit kurzem beim angeln und kann mir den begriffen spinnern und ansitzen nichts anfangen 

Könntest du sie mir vielleicht kurz erkären?
wenn du nicht hier magst, können wir ja auch pn schreiben

die forellen habe ich mit wasserkugel oder spirolino gefangen und als köder bienenmaden oder teig.


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Möchtet ihr aktiv (spinnern) mit Kunst- und Naturköder angeln,also auf Raubfische wie Barsch,Hecht und Zander mit Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern usw angeln, oder passiv (ansitzen) mit Pose oder Grundblei auf Friedfische wie Rotaugen, -federn, Brassen usw mit Maden und Wurm oder auch mit Köderfisch passiv mit Pose oder Grundblei auf Raubfische angeln?


----------



## TPHMAurer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ich würde gern aktiv angeln, mein cousin ist eher der passive angler der mehr auf grund legt.

gibt es denn eine stelle an der wir beides recht gut ausüben könnten oder sind 2 verschiedene arten nicht vorteilhaft?


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Dann könnt ihr ja keinen großen Bereich mit spinnern abdecken, da ihr die Grundrute ja nicht ausser Sicht- und Hörweite haben dürft. Dann versucht es mal in Wasserbillig beim Sauereinlauf in die Mosel. Da könnt ihr beide Arten ausüben. So kannst du die Sauer hoch spinnern und dein Cousin unten im Einlauf auf Grund legen


----------



## TPHMAurer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ich hab hier gelesen, dass man in der mosel 2 ruten pro person benutzen darf. 

denke dass wir beide dann eine auf grund legen und mit der anderen spinnern werden.

aber schonmal danke für die platz informationen.

was für fische finden wir denn dort so und welche köder sollen wir mitnehmen?


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ja, darf man! Solange ihr eben die Ruten in Sicht- und Hörweite habt. Gut gefangen werden dort Barsch, Döbel und Brassen aber auch Waller. Für Barsch einfach Spinner der Größen 0-3 und Wobbler bis 7cm mitnehmen. Für Brassen Maden und Rotwürmer.


----------



## TPHMAurer (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ok danke für die Infos. wenn ich noch was wissen will melde ich mich bei dir per PN


----------



## esox82 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ja,kein Problem


----------



## Alexius (4. November 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Fischereischein kann ich nur sagen "Riesenquatsch"
> Da stimme ich voll zu! Wer kann mir  nennen ein Land, wo Fischerscheine pflicht ist? Das ist alles nur geldmacherei, außer Schein muss du noch Erlaubnisscheine für jeweilige Gewässer kaufen. Die Flusse wurden für Menschen erschaffen, genau so wie Fische. Die Flüsse werden auch nicht sauber, und auch nicht fischreich, nur weil jeder Angler Fischerschein besizt. Der größte verschmutzer ist der Staat, weil der Staat erlaubt abwasser und Industrieabfälle in die Flüsse zu leiten, Staat erlaubt Elektrofischerei, wieviele Schleuse hat ein Fluss? Heitzutage fängt man Fische  auch nicht so gut, das muss man reinziehen, vor 150 Jaren im Rhein gab es Stör, Lachs in überfluss. Der Staat kann alles mit Flüssen machen, und wir müssen Bundesfischereiprüfung absolvieren, damit wir ein Paar Fische fangen können, die womöglich nach diesel stinken? Lächelich!


----------



## gompel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo erstmal,

Hab mal ne Frage, wollte nach Esch Sauer an den Stausee fahren. Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob man dort Boote leihen kann, und wenn ja wo ?#c


----------



## Desperados (10. November 2008)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

nein kann man so weit ich weis nicht sorry


----------



## Alexius (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



esox82 schrieb:


> mein verein macht sich stark dafür,dass der schein hier endlich eingeführt wird,damit die natur endlich mal respektiert wird und nur leute angeln dürfen,die ein tier respektieren und so damit umgehen!



Wann werden mal manche Leute verstehen, dass Scheinmacherei ist nur Geldmacherei ist???? Zum Beispiel mit Fischerschen den man in Rheinland-Pfalz gemacht hat, darfst du in Bayern gar nicht Angeln, also, deine Logik nach, in Bayern meinen die Leute, du kannst nicht mit Natur umgehen? Wie viele Scheine muss ich machen, damit ich mein Hobby ausüben kann? Für jedes Land einen? Außerdem existiert Ehrencodeks, normaler Mensch quellt die Tiere nicht, alle andere sind Verbrecher, die werden von Gesetz sowieso verfolgt. Der Schein gibt dir Lizenz zum Töten? Außerdem mach dich schlau, die Wissenschaftler haben schon vor 30 Jahren bewiesen, dass der Fisch empfindet keine Schmerzen, bei denen fehlen einfach die Organe, die dafür zuständig sind. Deswegen kann der Fisch, der vor 10 min. gefangen wurde und frei gelassen, wieder anbeißen. Um Schein zu machen musst du ungefähr auf 1000 Fragen eine richtige Antwort kennen. Ich frage dich nach 1 Jahr, wie viele Fragen du mir richtig beantworten kannst, wenn du 100 schaffst, dann bist du gut. In jedem Land gelten Naturschutzgesetze, du must, auch ohne Schein mit Natur schonend umgehen. Wenn man Gesetze nicht kennt, befreit es dich nicht von Strafe. Deswegen in allen Ländern im Naturschutzgesetz sind für ausüben von Fischerei Ordnungslinien Gesetz, die man strengst befolgen muss. Und allgemein, wenn  Natur endlich mal respektieren willst, dann gehe gar nicht Fischen, damit tust du der Natur wirklich was Gutes. Wenn du das ganze was ich geschrieben habe nicht ernst nimmst, dann überlege, wann ist der Fisch mehr gequellt, wenn du den 10 min. versuchst aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, bis der Fisch müde wird, oder die 5 Sek. wärend du den auf Kopf einschlägst? Du hast bestimmt gelernt, dass man den Aal ins Herz stechen muss, und da triffst du nicht, ein mal zwei mal, drei mal, 10 mal, wie ein Serienmörder im Rausch, schließlich verblutet er in deinem Kühlbox. Wenn man so sieht, dann muss man alle Fische frei lassen und am besten gar keinen Fangen und ruhig schlafen gehen.
Ich entschuldige mich für meine Grammatikfehler


----------



## Ronacts (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Alexius schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel mit Fischerschen den man in Rheinland-Pfalz gemacht hat, darfst du in Bayern gar nicht Angeln, also, deine Logik nach, in Bayern meinen die Leute, du kannst nicht mit Natur umgehen?


 
das stimmt 100 % nicht, der Schein nennt sich Bundesfischereischein |kopfkrat und nicht Landesfischereischein also darf er auch Bundesweit genutzt werden

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal garnicht auf diesen dämlichen Schein ein.
Ich gebe nur zu bedenken das in Deutschland mehr Fisch abgeschlagen wird als in Luxemburg, Belgien oder Frankreich. Denn im gegensatz zu Deutschland ist in anderen Ländern catch&release kein fremdwort. Nur gut zu sehen das immer mehr Angler zur einsicht kommen das nicht jeder Fisch = Pfanne sein muss. 
Ich will auch noch erwähnen, in einigen Skandinavischen Ländern braucht niemand einen Angelschein, gar nix braucht man nur eine Angel. Und es gibt viele Menschen die dort Angeln und trotzdem gibt es dort einen riesigen Fischbestand. Und das alles "ohne" Schein 
Ich bin der Meinung das wir in unserem Leben bereits viel zu viel Vorschriften beachten müssen, wir brauchen nicht noch mehr davon, einfach mal auf den Menschenverstand vertrauen, das tuts auch.


----------



## auron (10. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hallo liebe angeler,
kann mir jemand beantworten, ob es auch eine Tageskarte an der Mosel zu kaufen gibt? Wenn ja wo kann ich die ausser an dem Informationspoint kaufen? bzw. wie kommt man zu dieser Information?Ist die auch am Wochenende geöffnet? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen....an SanBru1@web.de


----------



## dermazz (13. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Board und habe nun jeden Beitrag in diesem Thread gelesen.. Allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage an euch. Sollte ich mir den Grenzgewässerschein kaufen, darf ich an Our, Sauer und Mosel angeln. Darf ich nur von der Luxembourger Seite angeln? Wohne bei Nittel und würde eben gerne z.B. in Wellen an der deutschen Seite angeln. 

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Desperados (13. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo dermazz ,
Mit dem Grenzgewässerschein darfst du beide Uferseiten befischen.
Viel spass #h


----------



## dermazz (13. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


Lg

Matthias


----------



## frank67 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Ronacts schrieb:


> das stimmt 100 % nicht, der Schein nennt sich Bundesfischereischein |kopfkrat und nicht Landesfischereischein also darf er auch Bundesweit genutzt werden
> 
> Gruß Ronny


 

Hallo.

dann hast du deinen Schein aber schon seeeeeeehr lange.

es gibt keinen Bundesfischereichen mehr.

in Deutschland ist Fischereirecht Ländersache.

jedes Bundesland hat ein eigenes Fischereigesetz.


Gruß:fränk


----------



## El_Tequito (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Wie wird das in Luxemburg eigentlich mit Kescherpflicht gehandhabt? Im gesamten Regelwerk findet sich nix dazu, ich frage mich nur, ob ein Lip-Grip ausreicht (Jetzt mal nicht auf Landungssituationen bezogen, sondern auf die Situation, wo der Kontrolleur vor einem steht)  Danke


----------



## Desperados (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

kontrolleur ?? was ist das denn ?? lip-grip, handlandung, oder die von einigen praktizierte methode, ich zieh den fisch jetzt per rute aus dem wasser über den Kopf hinter mich in den sand reiss den haken raus und renn mit dem fuss rein bis er wieder im wasser ist hier geht irgenwie alles 
und nein eine fischerprüfung würde diese umstände nicht verbessern da immer noch die Kontrollen fehlen, den wer ohne schein fischt fischt auch ohne prüfung


----------



## Pawitlu (17. August 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,
In Luxemburg lohnt sich vor allem das Angeln an Our, Sauer, Mosel, Stausee Esch-Sauer und Stausee Vianden. Die Our hat viel Privatbesitz am Ufer, der nicht betreten werden darf. Am Weiswampacher See finden Fliegenfischerwettbewerbe statt. Die Sauer ist im unteren Grenzbereich oft im Sommer mit Salmonellen usw belastet. Einige meiner Texte über das Angeln in Luxemburg gibt es hier zu lesen:

http://angeln.suite101.de/article.cfm/fliegenfischen_an_der_sauer

Hat schon mal jemand von Ihnen mit Jerkbaits an der Our oder Sauer geangelt?


----------



## Tanckom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Desperados schrieb:


> den wer ohne schein fischt fischt auch ohne prüfung


Glaub kaum , den ich hab ein Angelschein, und muss keine Prüfung machen, die einzige Gesetze die es beim Angeln gibt, sind die Mindestgrösse und man darf an der Mosel NICHt mit Lebenden Köfi Angeln und bei Grenzgewässer muss man einen Angelschein (15 euro Jahresschein) haben, sonst die andere Gesetze sind nicht schlimm, der Kontroluer hat noch nie zu etwas gesagt,...


----------



## bflow (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

@ tanckom

seit wann darf man in luxembourg nicht mit lebendem köfi angeln? das wäre aber neu und in den grenzgewässer und binnengewässervorschriften steht nicht, dass man nicht mit lebendem köfi angeln darf!

mfg flo


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



fränk67 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> dann hast du deinen Schein aber schon seeeeeeehr lange.
> 
> ...



Wenn du an einen "richtigen" Kurs teilgenommen hast (42-Stunden), sowie die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hast, bekommst du eine Prüfbescheinigung mit der du dir dann den Jahresfischereischein holen kannst. (Diesen musst du auch haben um in Bayern zu fischen). Da es in manchen Bundesländern jedoch Wochenendkurse gibt, die nicht für alle Bundesländer gelten, bekommst du zusätzlich bei einem "richtigen" Kurs eine Fischerprüfungs-Ausweis des DAV. Dieser muss eben vorhanden sein um in Bayern zu fischen. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Allrounder2 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hallo, 
bin selbst Luxemburger und finde, dass die Gewässer mega supi sind. Wenn jemand mal Fragen hat zum Thema Fischen in Luxemburg kann er mir ruhig auf die email schreiben joe.gengler(mein at geht nicht)yahoo.de fragen zu Material, Ködern und Gewässer kann ich beraten weiss aber auch ein paar geheime Stellen sind aber meist schlecht zu ereichen und man dürfte eigentlich nicht da fischen aber die Gesetze sind in Luxemburg nicht so streng da man die Fischerprüfung noch nicht Eingeführt hat.fischerscheine bekommt man in fast jeder gemeinde im info-center oder bei der administration.Einen monat kostet nur 1 euto aber vorsichtig mit dem Entnehmen und Essen den viele gewässer sind nicht gerade appetitlich.(Sauer ab Ettelbrück runter, Mosel, etc aber am stausee muss man das nicht befürchten hab schon selbst von dort Fische entnommem)

Hoffe dass ich einigen weiterhelfen kann Allrounder2


----------



## Desperados (29. November 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

und man dürfte eigentlich nicht da fischen aber die Gesetze sind in Luxemburg nicht so streng 

Und ob du mir weiter geholfen hast du Held


----------



## Schleienschosch (29. November 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

du gehst ja ab.....
manchen leuten sollte man einfach verbieten eine angel in die hand zu nehmen. viel mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein #q


----------



## chewapchici (29. November 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

#hHallo Allrounder2, ich weiss zwar nicht was Du gesnifft hast aber entweder solltest Du damit aufhören...oder es mit uns teilen, für einen alleine scheint es zu stark zu sein.#d


----------



## Allrounder2 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

nein, bab nichts gesnieft bei uns gibt es noch keine Fischerprüfung und weiter sonst auch nur Schonzeiten als regeln. papierkram ist in Luxemburg kein Problem das wird dir jeder sagen. In deutschland muss man auf einem privaten Teich den Fischeschein zeigen in Luxemburg nicht da braucht man nur  10 oder acht euro für den tagesschein und den besatz ist bei uns nicht sehr kommpliziert, wenn ich bedenken muss, dass der heini im Fundbüro Trir mir nicht einen Fischercshein aus stellen wollte obwohl ich den Luxemburger Schein und Foto etc. dabei hatte. nach einigen versuchen bekammen wir ihn doch dann. trotzdem muss ich jetzt immer noch jedes Jahr nach Trier fahren.man wollte die Fischerprüfung einführen was aber jedoch nicht gelang.


----------



## potta0001986 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Frage:
die allgemeine Schonzeit für die Sauer ist doch vom 1 März bis zum 14 Juni aber die Schonzei für die Bachforellen endet am 31 März? Darf ich den nun im April auf die sauer und auf dem stausee in esch-sur-alzette auf forellenjagd gehen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Desperados (20. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

jaaa darfst du


----------



## dermazz (21. März 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,

lohnt sich der Stausee bei Vianden?
Ist ja zur Zeit das einzige was geht in Lux oder?

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## blacksoul (23. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hmmm

wenn doch allgemeine schonzeit ist dann darf man doch garnicht an der sauer fischen egal ob forelle schon frei ist oder nicht.

oder versteh ich da was falsch??

gruß


----------



## Ronacts (23. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ja der Zufluß zum Stausee in Vianden ist nicht die Sauer, sondern die Our, und da darfst du seit 1.4. wieder angeln unter Berücksichtigung der Artenschonzeiten.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Desperados (23. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

und die Binnengewässer haben keine allgemeine schonzeit, nur die grenzgewässer


----------



## Sam Fisher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hi, war lange nicht mehr on...
Ich wollte mal fragen ob sich hier im Chat jemand mit dem Fliegenfischen auskennt, und of man zu Remerschen viel mit der Fliege fängt..

       Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Sam Fisher (26. April 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Ach und nochwas,... weiss jemand wo ich hier in Luxemburg qualitativ gute Fliegenruten und Rollen kaufen kann?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder2 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

In Echternach hinter der Basilika Auf der Hauptsrasse, aber der hat nur 3 tage in der woche auf keine ahnung wann. Aber es lohnt sich dorthinzugehen, tolles Geschäft.


----------



## Funi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hallo auch ich habe wieder eine frage.
wenn wir in belgien auf einen campingplatz sind und dort laut besitzer angeln dürfen brauchen wir dann den jahres schein für 14,40€?
oder ist das dann so wie am weiher da muss man ja nur die teichgebühr bezahlen

brauch man in holland für sowas den vispas?
also wenn man am campingplatz angeln möchte wenn der campingplatz am see fluss bach liegt und der besitzer der eigentümer ist bzw der teil zum campingplatz gehört?


----------



## andy99 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hallo angelfreunde!
wollte das nächste we in lux am echternacher see mein glück auf karpfen versuchen!!! hat jemand ne ahnung obs überhaupt sinn macht dort aufzuschlagen??? oder kann ich gleich daheim bleiben..... mfg


----------



## Eifelangler84 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo

ich bin Kevin und neu hier....
Habe vor nächstes WE an der Mosel auf Luxemburgischer seite angeln zu fahren... kennt einer evtl. gute stellen wo ich Hecht zander oder Karpfen fangen kann ?
Danke schonmal.


LG Kevin


----------



## saja22 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Eifelangler84 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich bin Kevin und neu hier....
> Habe vor nächstes WE an der Mosel auf Luxemburgischer seite angeln zu fahren... kennt einer evtl. gute stellen wo ich Hecht zander oder Karpfen fangen kann ?
> ...



Hecht und Zander kann ich am Mertert Hafen empfehlen!


----------



## Desperados (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

maach mech färdech


----------



## Eric1987 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

suuuper dann schnell dahin!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronacts (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ohne Worte #q


----------



## Eric1987 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

jop su iss et


----------



## Eric1987 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

HALLO,

hat einer hier so nen kleines boot an der sauer? ich meine die blechkisten!!??

oder kennt jemand einen der so eins hat??

gruß


----------



## Desperados (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Wiesooo ??


----------



## Eric1987 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

weil ich mir so ein teil bauen will^^


----------



## Frettchen82 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo Leute,

lese schon länger hier mit. 

War frührer viel Angeln und hab jetzt nach ca. 14 Jahren Pause wieder lust bekommen. Da ich den Fischereischein noch machen muss waren die Grenzgewässer eine gute Alternative nochmal etwas Praxis zu sammeln.

Habe aber mal eine Frage zu den Blechschüssel die da überall in der Sauer liegen. Darf man mit den Dingern eigentlich auch auf die Mosel. Ist doch mit sicherheit Interessant den Gufi das Ufer runter zu Jiggen anstatt Hängerlästig rauf...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Desperados (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

ja darf man brauchst halt blos den nachenschein


----------



## Eric1987 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

@des...

kennst du einen der so eine schüssel hat oder konstruktive tipps geben kann??

gruß


----------



## Desperados (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

jo mein vater hat so eins liegt allerdings in frankreich in der mosel. was willste denn wissen ?? tips wofür ?? stell mal konkrete fragen.
So ich geh jetzt erst ma angeln  und morgen auch und samstag sowieso


----------



## **bass** (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

@despe: schau grad auf meiner arbeit hier rein, und bin in ein paar stunden auch da! also lass mir einen übrig ; )


----------



## Eric1987 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

wo seid ihr den heut am fischen?

also ich brauch nur noch hilfe beim innenbau des bootes weiß nicht wie ich das stahlblech innen drin steif bekomme..

ob mit einem Rahmen oder mit wnkeln?

gruß eric


----------



## LAPPSI (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo hab mal ne Kurtze frage:
Wo bekommt man denn die Erlaubnis-/Uferscheine


----------



## jule6789 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo, ich frische dieses Board jetzt mal wieder ein wenig auf.
ich war heute am Baggersee in Remerschen Luxemburg, und ich muss sagen es ging garnichts noch nicht mal in Zoppler oder ne angelutschte Made.
Kann mir jemand in Paar Tipps geben bzw. wei0 jemand wie es dort momentan mit dem Fischbestand aussieht, ich hab in Paar stunden an dem kleinen weiher probiert und dananch noch in Paar stunden an dem großen.

gruß


----------



## Akkarian (29. März 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und hab mal eine ganz dreiste Frage:
Ich wollte morgen früh nach Luxemburg fahren und Angeln, jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht mal ob ich dort morgen die Benötigten Dokumente und Unterlagen bekomme. Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau wo ein Weiher zum Forellenfischen dort ist. Bin wie ihr seht recht unvorbereitet und unerfahren. Kann mir da einer Helfen und Tips geben?
Danke im vorhinein. Grüße Max


----------



## tsesar (11. April 2014)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*



Akkarian schrieb:


> Außerdem weiß ich nicht genau wo ein Weiher zum Forellenfischen dort ist. Bin wie ihr seht recht unvorbereitet und unerfahren. Kann mir da einer Helfen und Tips geben?
> Danke im vorhinein. Grüße Max


 
Schau mal hier rein!

http://www.troutfishingnetworks.com/nl/forellenvijvers/luxemburg


----------



## AL3X (13. August 2015)

*AW: Informationen rund um das Angeln in Luxemburg*

hi ihr :vik:
 was geht den momentan an der mosel ?


----------



## fwde (16. Mai 2021)




----------



## Flayer83 (8. September 2022)

Moin,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo es eine Liste mit den Sperrzonen zum Angeln gibt  am Grenzgewässer ?

Ich finde dazu irgendwie absolut nichts, und hatte da auch mal ein Problem mit jemandem der sagte, man dürfe da nicht Angeln. Aber von Verbotsschild keine Spur.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

